# Thank you Specktra! (again)



## Nadine (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi there!

I've posted this last week but then the forum was down and my thread was gone. I had to recover for a week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Finally got the guts to post it and it was gone. So another try.

This is my small collection. I do not want to tell when I started it because it's embarrassing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If Specktra wasn't here I wouldn't be so happy every morning because I can put some make up on.
So thank you!














































and some Nars







and some Lush






Thanks for looking.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

Great stuff hun!!!!....... *madly in love with specktra for so many reasons*......... plus it keeps you hauling like crazy lol!


----------



## Nadine (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_Great stuff hun!!!!....... *madly in love with specktra for so many reasons*......... plus it keeps you hauling like crazy lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am planning to divorce my husband and marry him again so you can do my make up. Oh and my hair! You got some skills, they made me go...


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

awww that's sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... hahaha poor hubby lol!!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 14, 2006)

you have a lovely selection of items. i adore that palette -it's one of my very favorites they've ever put out.

let the obsession begin


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

Great stuff!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_you have a lovely selection of items. i adore that palette -it's one of my very favorites they've ever put out.

let the obsession begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is that palette? I love those colors.

You've got a great collection!


----------



## Nadine (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_What is that palette? I love those colors.

You've got a great collection!




_

 

Thank you. This is all I know from this palette. I know it is a warm palette. I bought it from a friend of mine who threw away the package. She bought it on Ebay but she never used it. The colors are: Shroom, Kid, Cowgirl, Amber Lights, Modesty and Greensmoke. The brush is:213E


----------



## Leanne (Oct 19, 2006)

You have a great collection so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your mineralised eyeshadow duos!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

*What is the name of that palette?*

Nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the name of that palette?


----------



## Nadine (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the name of that palette?_

 
At first I had no idea but I did a little search on the internet. This is what I came up with. It's the Shade Mates Palette Nordstrom 03. That's what I found in MUA.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful collection of colours.  Your collection is strangely familiar.  I think I posted a comment when you originally put it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very classic colours.  Pretty!


----------



## Nadine (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Beautiful collection of colours.  Your collection is strangely familiar.  I think I posted a comment when you originally put it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very classic colours.  Pretty!_

 
That's right. You posted a comment the first time. My face did this... OMG, the woman with the greatest collection is telling me that my collection is pretty. I'm so not worthy.:notworthy:


----------



## Nadine (Oct 25, 2006)

I got two Holiday palettes so I had to update my collection.


----------



## Nadine (Dec 18, 2006)

New pigments and some Lush.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm coming to your house and I'm stealing your Lush! Dang


----------



## juli (Dec 21, 2006)

I love love love ur collection! 

How did u get ur hands on coco pigment? Can you also tell me the colors of the e/s u have? not the duos- since i have em. 

Nice collection!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Nadine (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_I love love love ur collection! 

How did u get ur hands on coco pigment? Can you also tell me the colors of the e/s u have? not the duos- since i have em. 

Nice collection! _

 
Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The e/s from the second picture, from left to the right:
Brun, mulch, whisful, botanical and anti-establishment.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 30, 2006)

ooooh that's a lot of great stuff!!  can you tell me which palette that is in the upper right hand side of the first pic?  It looks pretty!


----------



## Nadine (Dec 30, 2006)

It's the Shade Mates Palette Nordstrom 03. The colors are:
Shroom, Kid, Cowgirl, Amber Lights, Modesty and Greensmoke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only thing I use is Shroom and Greensmoke. The rest just doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a lovely collection! I especially like all the brown/neutral pigments you have. And your lush collection is awesome!


----------

